# little menace



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

here is (little menace) he is my friend.lol


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

That's a red belly? Nice lookin fish anyways.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

THATS HOW HE LOOKED WHEN HE WAS IN HEAT....
THIS IS HOW HE LOOKS NORMAL.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet pic..nice red


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Of course is a Red, nice one!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pix on the different colorations!!


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE,








I TAKE PRIDE IN MY LITTLE ONE.LOL
HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS I HAVE.
ENJOY.
STAY TUNED FOR MORE.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

THIS PIC IS NOT TOO BAD,YOU CAN SEE HOW WIDE HE IS.
CAN ANYONE GIVE ME A GOOD GUESS ON THE AGE?








CUZ I HAVE NO CLUE.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THESE??


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He/She should start to darken soon as it looks like your piranha is around 5-7 months old depending on your growth rate but I couldn't tell you accurately how old he/she is...this is just my guesstimation. Very good looking piranha.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice lookin red


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

thanks for the help.








im still in shock that they can get so big ,that fast.
i cant imagine how big he will get in about a year or 2.
i cant wait. hehehehe


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME MORE RECENT ONES OF LIL-MENACE...8-17-03


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HE IS HUNGRY!!


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HIDEING AND WAITING...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would about 5-7 months 2








nice red is that the only one in the tank
i would with 2 more
more carnage


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

IM SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT GETTING LIKE 2 MORE TO PUT IN THE TANK, BUT MY CONSERN IS THAT THEY MIGHT KILL EACH OTHER. WHAT DO YOU THINK?
HE MIGHT FEEL BETTER WITH MORE OF HIS KIND.???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

J-MENACE said:


> IM SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT GETTING LIKE 2 MORE TO PUT IN THE TANK, BUT MY CONSERN IS THAT THEY MIGHT KILL EACH OTHER. WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> HE MIGHT FEEL BETTER WITH MORE OF HIS KIND.???


Reds live in shoals in nature, so it would be a good thing to do. Tt does increase the risk of quarreling and injuries (mostly in the initial phase, when they establish territories and a pecking order), though. But when they have enough space, things will settle down eventually, and they will start shoaling and eating as a pack.

I'd get at least 2 more for sure: makes them much more active and confident, plus having more than one fish in a tank looks so much better, imo.

Good luck









Oh, and please turn off your CAPS: it's kinda hard on the eyes... :smile:


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for the advise Judazz.
im definately going to go for it.
how much more dangerous can it get?with more than one?
With one i have no problem.
I dont remove him from his tank, i just cover one side of the tank and he goes there, while i clean the side thats dirty,and if i have too, i wait till a little bit later to clean the other side.
its a process ive gotten him use too.
but with more of his friends around ,i just cant help to think they will take a chunk of me..sooner or later..
how does it work out for you????


----------



## SeekAndDestroy (Aug 16, 2003)

dude that first pic fuckin rocks!! his eyes look really red it seems. Badass fish dude.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

J-MENACE said:


> how much more dangerous can it get?with more than one?
> With one i have no problem.
> I dont remove him from his tank, i just cover one side of the tank and he goes there, while i clean the side thats dirty,and if i have too, i wait till a little bit later to clean the other side.
> its a process ive gotten him use too.
> ...


 You don't have to worry that they will bite you: I've only heard a handful of stories of people that got bitten by their piranha's.
As long as you don't corner them, keep an eye on where they are, make sure you don't have any open wounds (no matter how small) on your hands, and feed them before maintenance, there's no reason for them to attack you. They will most likely shy away to the other corner as soon as you put your hand in the water...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice pics thats a good looking red


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

A NEW MEMBER TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

THIS IS "MIDNIGHT"!!!


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

WHY THAT NAME YOU ASK???


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

WELL ,WHERE I LIVE THEY WERE HAVEING A SPECIAL SALE...LOL


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

CAN YOU GUESS AT WHAT TIME THE SALE STARTED??LOL
MID NIGHT FOR ALL YOU DUM DUMS.
HE COST ME $30 DOLLARS. HE IS A BABY,
LIKE 3 1/2 INCHES.
I HAVE TO SEPERATE HIM FROM MENACE.
BECUZ MENACE IS TOO BIG, HE IS LIKE 5 AND A HALF.
HE ALLREADY NIPPED HIM SLIGHTLY.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HE LIKES TO STAY ON TOP OF THE TANK. CAN THAT MEAN ANYTHING?
AMONIA IS AT ITS LOWEST.
PH IS AT REGULAR
HE HASN'T ATE YET.
ITS BEEN LIKE 3 DAYS.
DAMN PET SHOP WAS FEEDING HIM GARBAGE.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

SORRY FOR THE BLURRY PICS.
DAMN DIGITAL CAM.
ILL GET MY BROTHERS CAM NEXT WEEK.


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

I WASNT SURE IF I WANTED TO PUT THIS ONE UP, BUT HERE IT IS.


----------

